# Chubby frog



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

What size of enclosure is needed for a chubby frog/asian painted frog?
What sort of noise do they make?
Can they be kept in pairs?
By the way I am not allowed any more frogs,just so you know :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> What size of enclosure is needed for a chubby frog/asian painted frog?
> What sort of noise do they make?
> Can they be kept in pairs?
> *By the way I am not allowed any more frogs,just so you know *:lol2::lol2::lol2:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

.............


Sorry, had to catch me breath, just then...

Call 'em 'painted frogs' it's a much nicer name, I reckon. I kept one years ago, basic care was much like most tropical/semi-tropical toads, as I recall, with maybe a slightly damper/more humid environment. They aren't hugely active; a 24" tank with a largish waterbowl should be fine for a pair. Even though they are part of the 'narrow-mouthed toad' group, their mouths aren't especially small and they will accept most medium-sized insects.


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

They can be kept in pairs or groups fine. As for enclosure size, they're generally really small and can be a bit inactive, so for a single one, even a 30cm cube is fine, but for a pair I'd think a 45cm cube would be idea. Give them nice and deep substrate, at least 3-3.5 inches. Feed them the usual, instar 4 crickets or stuff around about that size. 
They like it quite humid too, as the above poster said, semi-tropical/tropical.

As for the noise they make, 
YouTube - Kaloula pulchra

It's a low, trumpeting kind of horn sound, almost a moo.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Do not tell me your on the look out for more frogs women :gasp:...:lol2:.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

RAIN MAN said:


> Do not tell me your on the look out for more frogs women :gasp:...:lol2:.


I am looking,but not allowed any more :flrt::flrt: just researching: victory:
What size tank is best? :lol2:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

get them!!!!

i have 2 and they're gorgeous little things. such grumpy faces!

so long as they have plenty of substrate to dig in they'll be happy.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I promised last Friday when I got my 4th cane toad and 3 fire bellied toads that I wouldnt have any more pets:lol2::lol2::lol2: My Birthday is in May though :lol2::lol2:What size enclosure is needed? Thanks Jackie Frog :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

mine are in a glass fish tank thats 1ft by 2ft, but they arent very active, so could go smaller. they have their favourite spots to sit in and tend to stay there.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol2:.....10 gallon is fine for a pair.....:2thumb:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

i have 2 and they have always been kept together, they arent very active, but as long as they have a big water bowl and some plants to hide in then they are happy!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

In the style of a clichéd barman " I think you've had enough" :lol2: 


But Chubby frogs are so cute GET THEM!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> get them!!!!
> 
> i have 2 and they're gorgeous little things. such grumpy faces!
> 
> so long as they have plenty of substrate to dig in they'll be happy.


How big do they grow to?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> How big do they grow to?


Males 2- 2 1/2 inches or so, females 3- 3 1/2, if I remember rightly.


----------

